# Bathroom Shower Remodel Advise



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 

I see what you mean.... but.... if you install what you show, you'll lose footroom, and where ya gonna hang the TP? heh heh
I'd redo the tile if substructure is still ok. let the wife pick the tile colors/styles/textures.

DM


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Old thread I know but gotta agree. Why would anyone want to replace the top shower with the bottom one. Just replace the tile.


----------

